# No conspracy theory...



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

First let me make a clear statement...the following post is *NOT* referring to any Chinese National but merely reflecting the current situation regarding the Chinese Government's ongoing issues with the rest of the World...most people World-Wide do not have issues with the general population from China, only with the recent unnecessary aggression displayed by the Chinese Government.

I am *NOT* a conspiracy theorist and I do not take such stock in a lot of those matters; however; with a lot of us living here in the Philippines, the recent unfolding of a series of serious events should make us sit up and take notice of what's happening around us!

The Chinese Government does not have a conflict going on with one country...or even a few countries...they have ONGOING conflicts with literally dozens and dozens of countries from all around the World, all at the same time and the situation keeps escalating month after month...

Do I think an armed conflict will break out soon? I hope not but the situation is rapidly moving that direction with recent events that have unfolded this past month, this past week and now again in the past few days.

The following is a partial list of countries that have ALL made moves or actions that has "upset" China just in the last 10 days!

*TAIWAN*, fought China in a civil war and gained their independence but China claims they will reunite Taiwan by force if necessary. China is currently holding military exercises in waters near Taiwan and Taiwan has raised their alert level, preparing for an invasion. Taiwan has just passed laws to REMOVE any names containing the word China or Chinese...including changing their Passports to say Taiwan, (from the old "Republic of China", and changing the name of a national airline carrier from China Airlines to Taiwan Air).

*PHILIPPINES*, has won the arbitration award in the West Philippine Sea but China refuses to recognize or adhere to International Law. The Philippine has grown wary of China's behavior and this morning has sent 200 militia to the West Philippine Sea to protect the country's rights according to Navy Chief Vice Admiral Giovanni Carlo Bacorda.

*UNITED STATES*, has long pushed for freedom of navigation in these international waters and just this morning, President Trump released the go ahead to sell seven different major weapons systems to Taiwan in their defense as well as multiple other arms and munitions.

*MALAYSIA*, has been less aggressive towards China's unwanted advances but they are also growing wary and are making efforts this week to better control their waters against Chinese expansion.

*SOLOMON ISLANDS*, used to be a good friend and ally of Taiwan but recently the Solomon Islands won the rights to hold the 2023 Pacific Games but lacked a proper venue to hold the athletic events...so Taiwan agreed to give them a loan. This angered China to the point that China threatened the Solomon's with economic ruin if they follow through with the loan with Taiwan and then suddenly the Solomon Islands became an overnight "friend" of China and breaking ALL ties with Taiwan. Two government officials confirm this was done by forceful bullying from China...

*BRUNEI*, was been one of the most quiet countries regarding China's expansion into disputed waters but just this week they have step up security measure after China has tried to over take more islets in the Louisa Reef area of Brunei.

*VIETNAM*, has stepped up military measure against China as China continues to try to muscle their way into Vietnams waters to explore for and drill for oil deposits after Vietnam signed a contract with a Russian company to extract the oil. Plus the ramming and sinking of a Vietnamese fishing boat and continued expansion into the Paracel Islands.

*INDONESIA*, is one of the most outspoken countries against China as they continue to try to take the Natuna Islands from Indonesian control and military patrols have been increased dramatically.

AND THIS IS JUST CONFLICTS REGARDING THE SOUTH CHINA SEA/WEST PHILIPPINE SEA...

There is more...multiple ongoing border disputes:

*RUSSIA*, has recently escalated military presence and given stark warnings to China after China tried to take control of the Port City of Vladivostok, with China claiming that this Russian city sits on Chinese territory! Plus Russia was already at odds with China over the oil drilling rights that Vietnam issued to Russia and China keeps interrupting the drilling process with Military Patrols in the area.

*INDIA*, has already faced China with military force after several Indian soldiers and civilians were killed in a Sino-Indian border dispute along their combined borders in the Galwan Valley.

*PAKISTAN*, also has ongoing border disputes with China that have escalated in the past few days that have led to military build-ups on both sides of the border.

*AFGANISTAN*, like Pakistan, has ongoing border disputes as China tries to go back in time and attempt to reclaim every piece of land that China may have controlled at one time or another throughout history!

*AUSTRALIA*, as reported on the Parliament of Australia website, officials have come out and verbally committed to join the US and European Nations in curbing the illegal aggression and unauthorized advancement of China. The conflict with Australia started to heat up when China refused to purchase any more Australian beef, which severely crippled the Australian economy after already being hit from the coronavirus pandemic.

*HONG KONG, JAPAN, SOUTH KOREA* and a half dozen European block countries all have ongoing issues with China as well and all are escalating out of control...

ALL of this above listed information was gathered this morning and gleaned from these news agency websites and official government websites as follows:

state.gov
aph.gov.au
rappler.com
lowyinstitution.org
geopoliticalmonitor.com
indiatimes.com
thediplomat.com
eurasiantimes.com
cnbc.com
cnn.com
cnn.philippines.com
foxnews.com

I sincerely hope that nothing escalates any further but it appears that China pushes everyone to the absolute brink and then "slightly" backs off just enough to stop a war from happening...and then they start pushing again and again until it seems the tension will break and then they "slightly" back off again....are we here in the Philippines sitting on a time bomb waiting to erupt?

CHINA has illegally expanded their land holdings in disputed waters in the South China Sea by more than 3,200 acres in recent months with MAJOR military build-ups, including 3 completed full-sized military air fields with missile systems! Other construction projects are currently under way...Military experts are saying these are NOT defensive weapons systems but are in fact offensive in nature...(?)...


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

OMO but it seems history repeats itself, look in ones own back yard, he with the biggest stick etc. Is/was C-19 the mask?

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

BTW thanks for your input and insight and no more needs to be said apart from Mandarin is difficult to learn.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

So who is paying for this Build, Build, Build.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Gary D said:


> So who is paying for this Build, Build, Build.



Yes...I wonder! All the economies in the World are having difficulties because of the virus but China seems to have lots of extra cash laying around to be doing all of this construction...


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Gary D said:


> So who is paying for this Build, Build, Build.


Unfortunately Gary we, the rest of the world are paying for this expansion, Chinas economic boom.
Consider, most of us buy products from China for years and years to save money, the same but most times better products made locally are 2 or 3 times the price. Many friends in Oz are now looking at what is happening and purchasing Australian made products and produce, yes the price is higher but a stand is being made and I assume the same in other countries. Our governments are doing little for local industries. In Oz when I was growing up we had 5 or 6 car manufacturing companies,,,,,,, all gone over the years. I'm sure you all hear my bleat but in my opinion now with C-19 the horse has bolted,,,,,,, as said the mask.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> Unfortunately Gary we, the rest of the world are paying for this expansion, Chinas economic boom.
> Consider, most of us buy products from China for years and years to save money, the same but most times better products made locally are 2 or 3 times the price. Many friends in Oz are now looking at what is happening and purchasing Australian made products and produce, yes the price is higher but a stand is being made and I assume the same in other countries. Our governments are doing little for local industries. In Oz when I was growing up we had 5 or 6 car manufacturing companies,,,,,,, all gone over the years. I'm sure you all hear my bleat but in my opinion now with C-19 the horse has bolted,,,,,,, as said the mask.
> 
> OMO.
> ...



The same in the US...many people for years were concerned with saving a few coins by buying "Made in China"! Several years ago there was a big push to buy "Made in America"...but now after the COVID19 situation, it appears that there is another big push in the US to buy locally made products and food items with the "Made in America" label...

I am not sure it will stand-up to todays World market, especially with the profitability and popularity to use electronic money like BITCOIN in their bid to create a cashless society, combined with the convenience and popularity of buying products ONLINE through companies like Lazada and Amazon!...is there really any local economy anymore? Or is it just a combined World economy and everyone will just buy what is available at the price they can afford?

COVID19 will give advocates the advantage to push through new measure to create a future cashless society which will allow social distancing issues and eliminate health concerns!

Even BIG companies like Facebook and Google are getting in on the electronic money craze as well as many, many governments! And with the current use of drones to make deliveries from these online shopping Mega-Warehouses, I am just not sure how much longer local or country wide economies will prevail. I am not sure people will be able to determine locally made products from online purchases or if they will even care! Businesses can make huge profits in todays post covid market by NOT having a store front and employees to wait on customers! It's much easier to have a call center to take orders and a warehouse with a fleet of drones...

AND...the fact that so many businesses were damaged and burned from the riots, (not just in the US but all around the World), it will push more and more business owners to go the route of online shopping!

One thing is certain...*THE WORLD IS CHANGING*...Stay safe out there everyone...

Opps!!! Did I just go off topic? Sorry...(and on a thread that I started...Hahaha)...


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

".is there really any local economy anymore?"
I agree with most of what you say, 
but at least in the beginning of covid the local market GROW by more farmers started selling at local Farmers Market, I guess by their normal buyers =Traders couldn't travel as before. A foreigner at NorthEast Bohol estimated it had become 1.5 times as many sellers at "his" Farmers Market.


----------

